# WCCMT In Anaheim, CA August 13th



## Expat MT (May 1, 2011)

World Cass Championship Muay Thai in America. Buakaw Por. Pramuk, Saenchai Sinibi Gym, Kaoklai Kennorising, Saiyok Pumpanmuang, and Rungravee Sasiprapa. Opponents are not yet confirmed. It will be interesting to see the matchups and how well will the Americans fair against top notch MT, to say the least.


----------



## Expat MT (May 8, 2011)

Buakaw is out due to contract restriction. Still a great card nonetheless.

Saenchai Sinbi Gym( Champion, THA )          vs Kevin Ross( USA ) for MTAA World Title
Kaoklai Kennorising( THA )                            vs Simon Marcus( CAN ) for MTAA World Title
Rungravee Sasiprapa( THA )                          vs Kunitaka Fujiwara( JPN )
Alejandro Asumu Osa( Champion, GIN )         vs TBA for WBC Muay Thai World Title
Kompetchlek Lookprabaht( Champion, THA )   vs F-16 Prachanont ( TH?) for WBC Muay Thai World Title
Joe Schilling ( USA )                                      vs TBA
Coke Chunhawat( THA/USA )                        vs Tetsuya Yamato( JPN )
Artem Sharoshkin ( RUS )                              vs Shane Oblonsky ( US ) for the MTAA National  .........................................................................Welterweight Title


----------

